# Gloss black Audi badges



## orelf12

I've removed my chrome Audi badges and want to replace them with gloss black ones. I've ordered some off eBay but they don't seem to attach very top and become unstuck.

Also has anyone got the TTS badge in black too etc.


----------



## JDrury93

I have mate , I paid £15 for the TTS black badge from eBay ! Let you know when it arrives what it's like



orelf12 said:


> I've removed my chrome Audi badges and want to replace them with gloss black ones. I've ordered some off eBay but they don't seem to attach very top and become unstuck.
> 
> Also has anyone got the TTS badge in black too etc.


----------



## ross_t_boss

They seem bloody impossible to find, not sure where everyone is getting theres! I've given up and running completely naked now... 

I bought rear rings from Amazon for £15 (same as one of the ebay big sellers, but specifically listed for the MK3) and they don't fit, basically they need to be curved to fit the body panel. These had some flex but looked stressed and then just lifted after a few minutes. I'll go with painted OEM if I can ever be bothered. Fresh Mods UK apparently do some at a good price but then the pics I've seen the rears do look slightly different, Peter @ Blacklabelz is a good source but then I keep asking for rear rings only and give up after trying to get continually up-sold to a full set. At 70EUR per badge I'm not gonna buy them for the sake of it!

So if anyone gets a good fitting rear ring set I'd be pleased to hear about it.


----------



## tt-ho

yea, its hard to find cheap ones that looks or fits right. I got the "right" gloss black TTS off of ebay and although the TT part is correct, the red S part was way big compared to how it should be. So I ended up using the "S" on the RS Grill lol

Audi now sells gloss black rings directly but they're a bit pricey. So i was thinking of just removing the TTS completely and just running black audi rings. Havent done it yet though.

Here's the S that i use on the front lol


----------



## Mark Pred

Really wanted some for my car, when I had my badges stolen I looked to replace with black ones, but since they need to be curved, couldn't find any. Companies selling on ebay and Amazon, are fooling a lot of people into thinking cheap aftermarket Audi ring badges will fit their cars. Pal of mine bought some and they just lifted off the surface of the car when he tried to affix them. He ended up returning them and then had a nightmare getting a refund off the ebay seller (Carbon Motorsport - steer well clear!).

Best option is to buy the correct parts from Audi and yeah, they'll cost you around £28 each, but at least they'll fit your car, be the right size and not fall off after a few days. You can either have them painted or vinyl coat them - not as difficult as you think.

Audi did for a short time have OEM black badges available for the TT. But good luck finding somewhere selling them or even the part number. A dealer tried for me and came back to me saying, no joy, Audi don't make them... so if anyone claims you can buy them from Audi, please tell me where and the part numbers? Thanks. Even if they cost £50 each, I'd rather buy them and know they're pukka.


----------



## macadamia




----------



## MClaine55

Ah that looks a promising list of part numbers including the TT


----------



## macadamia

from Audi's site, looks like the part number for MK3 is the "N" version


----------



## blackcatz

I had the same problem. Previous owner replace the rings on the back with black ones but left the silver TTS badge and just removed the front one because as I found out to couldn't find black ones.

I eventually found mine from a company in a Germany via Facebook.

https://www.facebook.com/BLACKLABELZ.MUC/

Just had them fitted (I would never have got them central and levelled) and they look great.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ZephyR2

blackcatz said:


> I had the same problem. Previous owner replace the rings on the back with black ones but left the silver TTS badge and just removed the front one because as I found out to couldn't find black ones.
> 
> I eventually found mine from a company in a Germany via Facebook.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/BLACKLABELZ.MUC/
> 
> Just had them fitted (I would never have got them central and levelled) and they look great.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


The pics on their site show Mk3 TTs with Mk2 TT style emblems.


----------



## Mark Pred

macadamia said:


> from Audi's site, looks like the part number for MK3 is the "N" version


That's not Audi UK's website and the prices look totally bonkers too


----------



## Mark Pred

ross_t_boss said:


> They seem bloody impossible to find, not sure where everyone is getting theres! I've given up and running completely naked now...
> 
> I bought rear rings from Amazon for £15 (same as one of the ebay big sellers, but specifically listed for the MK3) and they don't fit, basically they need to be curved to fit the body panel. These had some flex but looked stressed and then just lifted after a few minutes. I'll go with painted OEM if I can ever be bothered. Fresh Mods UK apparently do some at a good price but then the pics I've seen the rears do look slightly different, Peter @ Blacklabelz is a good source but then I keep asking for rear rings only and give up after trying to get continually up-sold to a full set. At 70EUR per badge I'm not gonna buy them for the sake of it!
> 
> So if anyone gets a good fitting rear ring set I'd be pleased to hear about it.


I have managed to get both front and rear OEM Audi black rings, genuine Audi Sport that are identical (curved) to the chrome versions, just in black. Bought them from an Audi dealer in Germany. 100 euro posted. I'll post pics when they arrive/go on my car.


----------



## ross_t_boss

Mark Pred said:


> I have managed to get both front and rear OEM Audi black rings, genuine Audi Sport that are identical (curved) to the chrome versions, just in black. Bought them from an Audi dealer in Germany. 100 euro posted. I'll post pics when they arrive/go on my car.


Funny enough I stopped at the dealers 2 days ago - there are indeed OEM parts available again, but I ordered the rear rings in black. Cost £40 each, and no ETA so sounds like ordering from Germany is the way to go if you want em soon!

Edit - correct part numbers posted below.


----------



## Mark Pred

I phoned three UK Audi Dealers nearest to me and none of them could order these for me. Aside from buying from a German dealer, I did notice that some German and Dutch Audi dealers are selling them on fleabay, although prices are a bit variable. I think you did well to get a UK Dealer to source them! Worth spending the extra £ mind. Pal of mine got some from carbon motorsport, who were advertising as a perfect fit for the TT mk3 - the badges were not curved and simply would not stick, poor quality too. OEM is the way to go. I'd had painted OEM badges if I couldn't have sourced the Audi parts. I'm leaving the TTS badges front and rear in chrome for now. I may black 'em out, but I kinda like the contrast. We'll see. If you have a black edition, the black rings are a no brainer IMO


----------



## ross_t_boss

So despite the dealer warning me the part had no ETA (and being hesitant to take the order) it turned up today! Great except it was the wrong part (Doh).

Instead of the black rings part number I'd given him the TTRS badge - so to clarify, my post above are actually the TTRS badges, and here are the rings also:

Rings - Bonnet: 8V0853742BT94
Rings - Rear: 8S0853742AT94

TTRS Rear: 8S0853740AT94
TTRS Front Badge: 8S0853736DT94

Like you found Mark - he wouldn't order the rear rings as there is no availability information - but said he'll call up to find out what the deal is with these and get back to me next week. I told him I got the same story on Wednesday with the TTRS badge and it turned up, but he insisted he'd rather make some calls first.

I also got the MK3 rear part from carbon motorsport (via Amazon) and had exactly the same issue, utterly useless.

I kept the rear TTRS badge and my dilemma now is whether to fit only that, also with the rings, or rings only like I originally planned! The front I am happy with as-is; chrome badge and no rings.


----------



## Mark Pred

To be honest, I was looking at your post on my phone and on checking, saw you'd quoted the wrong part numbers. I'd meant to amend my post to give the correct ones over the weekend, but forgot. Sorry about that. The rear badge is curved and the front has a very slight curve. 100% genuine Audi badges of a VERY high quality and being Audi OEM, have that incredibly adhesive backing on them, unlike the cack you can get of ebay. They came to £42 each, plus postage from Germany, which seems a lot, but having the peace of mind that they'll fit perfectly, won't fall off and will stand up to the elements, well I'm fine with the price. Shame I can't fit them until next weekend. Anyway, I'm super pleased with them and here they are, with part numbers clearly shown!


----------



## jonnieb2018

tt-ho said:


> yea, its hard to find cheap ones that looks or fits right. I got the "right" gloss black TTS off of ebay and although the TT part is correct, the red S part was way big compared to how it should be. So I ended up using the "S" on the RS Grill lol
> 
> Audi now sells gloss black rings directly but they're a bit pricey. So i was thinking of just removing the TTS completely and just running black audi rings. Havent done it yet though.
> 
> Here's the S that i use on the front lol


I have the black edition so they come as standard (I have Mythos black with red leather). I do like the finishing touches TT-Ho!
I think an RS grille could be another one on the cards! this looks pretty awesome!


----------



## Mark Pred

jonnieb2018 said:


> tt-ho said:
> 
> 
> 
> yea, its hard to find cheap ones that looks or fits right. I got the "right" gloss black TTS off of ebay and although the TT part is correct, the red S part was way big compared to how it should be. So I ended up using the "S" on the RS Grill lol
> 
> Audi now sells gloss black rings directly but they're a bit pricey. So i was thinking of just removing the TTS completely and just running black audi rings. Havent done it yet though.
> 
> Here's the S that i use on the front lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the black edition so they come as standard (I have Mythos black with red leather). I do like the finishing touches TT-Ho!
> I think an RS grille could be another one on the cards! this looks pretty awesome!
Click to expand...

I've seen that black TTS badge on ebay - totally wrong, as the S is too big and the red looks wrong as well - too dark. Yet the seller tries to give the impression it is OEM with the packaging label in the picture and if it's the same one I have seen, was asking a very cheeky £25 plus change for one:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-TTS-Rea ... rk:18f:0

Until Audi also does the TT/S/RS badges in black (German dealer told me they're coming), your best bet it to get some OEM chrome badges painted or vinyl wrap them, which actually, is easier than you might think when it comes to those badges. Failing that you can get them from people like Blacklabelz, but you'll pay dearly for them!


----------



## ross_t_boss

So I have the OEM black TTRS Rear badge, dealer says the rings are ordered (still no showing no ETA) but verbally told they should be here by the end of the week. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Mark Pred

Interesting, as I didn't think Audi were doing anything other than the ring emblems. Anyone know the Audi OEM part numbers for front and rear Audi TTS (8S) black badges?

Thanks!


----------



## Toshiba

just call a dealer...


----------



## Mark Pred

Toshiba said:


> just call a dealer...


 :roll: why do you think I'm asking here?


----------



## Toshiba

dealers are the ones who can order it - if it's wrong, it's their problem.
you provide the part number, its your problem. you don't EVER NEVER need a part number.


----------



## ross_t_boss

Toshiba said:


> dealers are the ones who can order it - if it's wrong, it's their problem.
> you provide the part number, its your problem. you don't EVER NEVER need a part number.


Except my dealer insisted Audi don't sell black badges for the TT until I gave him the part number. Granted it's a new part, but an ignorant or lazy dealer = you need to give him the part number. Try ordering parts for an RS2 without part no's and see how far you get... I've straight up been told my car model doesn't exist and I must be wrong :roll:


----------



## M1ke H

Have to agree. Audi (UK) wouldn't supply my Dealer with the parts they requested for the space saver wheel and kit I wanted for my car. "Sorry sir, your car doesn't support these items. It's not in that car's specification" or similar was the reply! I had to request a list of specific parts, item by item, in order to get the parts supplied. Bonkers. Absolutely bonkers.


----------



## Toshiba

AUK don't supply the dealers with parts it comes from VAG logistics arm. AUK are an importer for new cars.
The dealer can/will say its not listed against your VIN, thats perfectly true, this is done for compatibility - but you can tell them the car type and they will then drill down. I'm sure that some will say I cant be bothered, but its not an "all". would you want to use a dealer thats not willing to help - the sooner they go out of business the better.


----------



## M1ke H

Toshiba said:


> AUK don't supply the dealers with parts it comes from VAG logistics arm. AUK are an importer for new cars.
> The dealer can/will say its not listed against your VIN, thats perfectly true, this is done for compatibility - but you can tell them the car type and they will then drill down. I'm sure that some will say I cant be bothered, but its not an "all". would you want to use a dealer thats not willing to help - the sooner they go out of business the better.


The only comment I can add is that, apart from one Master Tech who I am in two minds about, I do trust the dealership. In this particular instance they asked Audi for the kit of bits and presumably had to qualify this against the Vin/vehicle number. Audi responded that the couldn't supply as it wasn't standard kit for the car. It was the dealership that sugested I email them a list of specific part numbers (which they supplied). Presumably any 'loose' requests for parts from Joe Public could be for any not specifically identifiable car. Under those circumstances why would they not supply (or in fact, really, why not initially  )? It was the dealer that came up with the way round it. Full marks.


----------



## MClaine55

Ross, can you say how much the front and rear TTRS badges are please? Did you get the rings?
Cheers


----------



## ross_t_boss

I certainly did, haven't got round to fitting them yet though. They were £34+VAT each... steep but they are the proper item and quality 

I think the front badges were the same price, but I've decide to keep the bonnet debadged with the 'regular' front badge - it looks pretty good on a black car if I might say so.


----------



## MClaine55

Nice that will look fab and be a subtle stealthy look for a black car


----------



## MClaine55

Ordered the black front and rear rings plus rear RS badge no problemo from Audi Epsom. Took photos of them from here with me when ordering. At first the system said no, but having the part numbers made all the difference. Now collected and thinking I might leave this until is gets a bit warmer coinciding with time I don't have currently.

For the rear set of rings, is it the part number with "A" in it? Resisting temptation to remove them from their bags, they look and feel similar as far as curves go.

Thanks.


----------



## ross_t_boss

MClaine55 said:


> For the rear set of rings, is it the part number with "A" in it? Resisting temptation to remove them from their bags, they look and feel similar as far as curves go.
> 
> Thanks.


Yes - my pic on the previous page is the rear badge and rings. Now fitted, easy done with a nice cleaned car, dried and de-greased before application. Initially I thought I put them a bit low (but at least they are straight and rings central) but looking at them today in the light, they look good.


----------



## ZephyR2

Tip: Use masking tape along the top edge and one side of the original rings to mark their position before removal.


----------



## MClaine55

Ross they're looking really smart especially black on black. I like the reg too.

Zephyr thanks for the tip. I've gone boggle eyed looking at YouTube vids on how to remove. Some are awful one person pulling off with plyers, or pouring chemicals over while others using heat (heat gun, hair dryer and steamer) while others just go straight to the fishing line or dental floss. Don't fancy using a 3M "eraser" on a drill to get off the residue. I want to go easy so the clear cote is undamaged.

When I get onto it will take plenty of time and avoid being rushed.


----------



## phazer

MClaine55 said:


> Ross they're looking really smart especially black on black. I like the reg too.
> 
> Zephyr thanks for the tip. I've gone boggle eyed looking at YouTube vids on how to remove. Some are awful one person pulling off with plyers, or pouring chemicals over while others using heat (heat gun, hair dryer and steamer) while others just go straight to the fishing line or dental floss. Don't fancy using a 3M "eraser" on a drill to get off the residue. I want to go easy so the clear cote is undamaged.
> 
> When I get onto it will take plenty of time and avoid being rushed.


Nowt wrong with a toffee wheel to remove tough residue, doesn't cause any damage if used correctly. Gently heating (hairdryer, low setting on a heat gun) the glue before removal is the best way to take the badges off.

Ideally you remove as cleanly as possible and use glue/tar remover (chemicals) to clean up the residue but sometimes the stubborn stuff needs a bit more effort. Cutting off with nylon line and using a wheel is all you can do sometimes.

With respect, worrying about the correct ways to do this as you're not familiar with it is not going to help you do the job well :wink:


----------



## MClaine55

Yeah you're right thanks


----------



## Mark Pred

First mask with tape where the badges sat... then the easiest way to remove badges is to first heat the badge up with a hair dryer (softens the glue), then get some mono fishing line and pull through and under the badge. It comes off very easily like that. Took my ring badges off in seconds. Then use a good glue remover (e.g. Gtechniq), to get rid of the gooey residue. I got everything off my car with zero effort; no need to do anything but let the glue remover dissolve the residue and then simply wipe it off. Then a quick clean with some panel wipe and then affix the new badges... job done.

PS. I still haven't found part no's for OEM front and rear black TTS badges. I think they're only available for the RS  So, Plan B is painting them :?


----------



## MClaine55

Cheers Mark


----------



## phazer

Mark Pred said:


> PS. I still haven't found part no's for OEM front and rear black TTS badges. I think they're only available for the RS  So, Plan B is painting them :?


They don't do them I'm afraid. The RS ones are now in the UK parts catalogue but no TTS. Hopefully they'll come but I suspect they'll be the tweaked mk3.5 versions if they do.


----------



## MClaine55

Can't seem to get the photo upright from my iPad but here they are anyway. Click on the pic and it's upright


----------



## ross_t_boss

Looks awesome - you got the rear rings at the right height too unlike me


----------



## phazer

Looks good against the blue 8)


----------



## MClaine55

Thank you.

Black on black, Ara and Nardo looks rather nice.


----------



## cheechy

I priced these up on Friday - Something like 170 quid for 4 badges?

Plastic painted badges?

I said I'd think about it


----------



## ross_t_boss

cheechy said:


> I priced these up on Friday - Something like 170 quid for 4 badges?
> 
> Plastic painted badges?
> 
> I said I'd think about it


I think we all feel your pain 

The problem is, the £15 eBay specials are either wrong, cheap looking or don't actually have the convex shape required (usually a combination of the above). Re-painted OEMs about £240 for the set which makes it feel cheap in comparison...

My 'budget option' is de-badge the bonnet, keep the front 'regular' badge, then black on rears, all yours for £82 and an 'Im a Mug' badge on the forums


----------



## MClaine55

My two sets of rings and TTRS rear badge came to about £124.16 which I thought wasn't too bad. Read so much about EBay rings not having the curve, thought it best to get Audi versions. Very pleased with 'em.


----------



## cheechy

MClaine55 said:


> My two sets of rings and TTRS rear badge came to about £124.16 which I thought wasn't too bad. Read so much about EBay rings not having the curve, thought it best to get Audi versions. Very pleased with 'em.


Assuming you didn't bother with the front badge?


----------



## MClaine55

Yep, thought I would leave the grill badge for now. Options are to keep, replace with black or remove altogether. Not sure how easy it is to get to the back of it. I suppose it could be sprayed or even wrapped but not going to explore those alternatives.


----------



## Pontypwl

Has anybody looked at getting the laminated Audi rings for the side skirt, like those in the press shots of the new TTS? I know you can get some on e-bay or Amazon, but wondered if there are genuine Audi ones out there.

https://www.bing.com/images/search?view ... =0&eim=1,6


----------



## phazer

Pontypwl said:


> Has anybody looked at getting the laminated Audi rings for the side skirt, like those in the press shots of the new TTS? I know you can get some on e-bay or Amazon, but wondered if there are genuine Audi ones out there.
> 
> https://www.bing.com/images/search?view ... =0&eim=1,6


Part numbers:

8W0 064 317 D Foil silver
8W0 064 317 E Brilliant black

2019 on

8S0 064 317 Y9B Brilliant black glossy
8S0 064 317 Z7G Foil silver glossy

They are generic accessories so not model specific and no prices on ETKA for some reason but the Quattro versions are £30.25 each.


----------



## Pontypwl

Many thanks!


----------



## cheechy

So eventually bought and fitted 3 of the 4 badges but really struggling to get the ttrs front grille badge removed still...

I took the top scuttle off above the grille which does give you slightly better access, and whilst I've managed to prise the middle tabs out the end tabs seem to be secured by some sort of metal tab.

Anyone got a clue as to how these are safely removed / disabled to allow the front part of the badge to come away from the back?

Edit: figured it out - small plastic tool inserted between metal tab and plastic edge released it. Only seemed to have one of the badge on one side and not two for some reason..suspect it either only came with one or they only put one on? Anyway seems to be well secured.


----------



## j77drs

hi, im thinking of changing to black badges on my turbo blue black edition as somehow the chrome badges just dont look right even though fitted as standard
Can get overnighted the front and rear rings with the TT RS badge for 125 delivered,
I dont have the standard black wheels, i have the upgraded 20 inch V alloys,
im only hesitant as im changinf from the standard look, any opinions or pictures ?


----------



## HOGG

On my mk1 tt, i fitted a turbo badge









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## j77drs

i wont be putting the RS bit on of course, this was more about the chrome to black, thanks for the turbo input though


----------



## HOGG

I also did chrome to black









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Pred

j77drs said:


> hi, im thinking of changing to black badges on my turbo blue black edition as somehow the chrome badges just dont look right even though fitted as standard
> Can get overnighted the front and rear rings with the TT RS badge for 125 delivered,
> I dont have the standard black wheels, i have the upgraded 20 inch V alloys,
> im only hesitant as im changinf from the standard look, any opinions or pictures ?


Look good on my TTS black ed. in riviera blue. I left the tts badges chrome - which I am pleased with, as it adds contrast. These are Audi OEM rings - not cheap crap off eBay that won't fit. Well worth paying to get the right badges.


----------



## j77drs

Thanks, I ordered from Audi today


----------



## Heath

Really happy I changed to black rings on my tango red black edition, had many positive comments about them, they really suit the black edition. Mind you did have an issue with fitting. Decided to let audi fit them and on their first attempt they fitted them the wrong way round ie back ones on front, they said their fitters didn't know they were different!


----------



## j77drs

Yes the black edition really should have had these


----------



## Mark Pred

Heath said:


> Really happy I changed to black rings on my tango red black edition, had many positive comments about them, they really suit the black edition. Mind you did have an issue with fitting. Decided to let audi fit them and on their first attempt they fitted them the wrong way round ie back ones on front, they said their fitters didn't know they were different!


Yes, back and front may look the same, but they are different. Very (very) easy to fit though, so struggle with that one. Took me a minute to remove the chrome badges and another 5 minutes to clean up the glue reside, then about 30 seconds per emblem to stick the new ones on. Just remember to mark out where they go with masking tape before hand. I don't know if the fella is a Forum member, but there's a 67 plate TT RS I see quite regularly in Chelmsford and mate, your rear black badge is on the piss :lol: You'd think he'd notice that


----------



## j77drs

Still yet to put these badge on, I think I need to lose the slime badges from the wings though,


----------



## Basscube

Just get the current ones wrapped ?


----------



## j77drs

Wrapping will never be as good as original, I have the rings and TT all OEM, a line was never done in black I don't believe


----------



## Toshiba

It certainly ruinings the look of Audi's when they have black badges.


----------



## Basscube

Lol.

I've seen a few people de-badge them which looks quite nice.


----------



## carlsicesilverTT

I have changed my Audi Rings and TT logo to black. It looks great on a silver car, also red.

I've seen mixed results on white, in my opinion.

It actually modernises car as a lot of the newer RS models and new mercs have a black badge option, its the future I would say.

I plastidipped mine, really easy to do, saves fuss of debadging.


----------



## Mark Pred

Black badges and ring emblems look good on most colours and if you have the black styling bits n bobs (which look great IMO) then they compliment that very well.


----------



## Basscube

I'm thinking of getting blue wheels and getting my Audi badges painted same colour.


----------



## captainhero17

Wont a simple precise respray work (while the badges are on the car)?

You can use some tape to seal off the areas you dont want to stain in the spray. And just leave the badges exposed, and spray on...?


----------



## carlsicesilverTT

captainhero17 said:


> Wont a simple precise respray work (while the badges are on the car)?
> 
> You can use some tape to seal off the areas you dont want to stain in the spray. And just leave the badges exposed, and spray on...?


PLASTI DIP is what you want, it's not permanent either, it can be rubbed off if no longer required or returning car to standard when selling. Just because it can be rubbed off doesn't mean its not durable.

Video below on how to use.


----------



## Basscube

Few years me and Nate plastidipped my whole car lol.


----------



## carlsicesilverTT

Wouldn't do whole car lol, its mainly designed for chrome parts and badges to make car more sporty. I have used it on the chrome grill surround and my boot chrome badges. Left the grill Audi badge chrome as background is black so stands out fine.

Chrome emblems on silver cars don't stand out, when turned black they blend in well with the black trim around windows and RS matt black wheels etc.


----------



## Basscube

I know and it was a nightmare to keep clean. 
Just wanted to show if you crazy enough like me it can be done haha.


----------



## captainhero17

carlsicesilverTT said:


> PLASTI DIP is what you want, it's not permanent either, it can be rubbed off if no longer required or returning car to standard when selling. Just because it can be rubbed off doesn't mean its not durable.
> 
> Video below on how to use.


Yup, you were right on the money mate. This is what I need. Now, I need someone who is not a klutz like me who will start with glossing badges and end up with a new fully repainted car. :lol:

Buying new badges is out of the question for me. Knowing Audi it will be a daylight robbery.

P.s- can someone who mentioned "de-badged" TT mk3, post some pictures. I always wanted to see the result. There are no pics of such thing on the internet.


----------



## Chip'S

Here's mine


----------



## Basscube

Chip'S said:


> Here's mine


Wow wow wow  :roll:


----------



## Macauley

Here's mine, I debadged the TT part in the end as I think it looks clean. Got the black S-line badges coming soon. What has everyone done with the petrol cover? Considering getting it painted.


----------



## captainhero17

Macauley, that legit looks sick. I guess less is more on this car.
Tbh, the TT letters always stuck out and looked out of place.


----------



## chelspeed

Macauley said:


> What has everyone done with the petrol cover? Considering getting it painted.


I've done this. https://www.k-electronic-shop.de/AUDI/A ... dster.html Sure it'd be cheaper to get it painted yourself but this is less hassle, buy it, swap it, job done. Helps if you speak German but I managed OK with paypal and a bit of common sense. Looks great.


----------



## Macauley

chelspeed said:


> Macauley said:
> 
> 
> 
> What has everyone done with the petrol cover? Considering getting it painted.
> 
> 
> 
> I've done this. https://www.k-electronic-shop.de/AUDI/A ... dster.html Sure it'd be cheaper to get it painted yourself but this is less hassle, buy it, swap it, job done. Helps if you speak German but I managed OK with paypal and a bit of common sense. Looks great.
Click to expand...

Thanks but damn that is very expensive, a paint job may be the route to go after all :lol:


----------



## Mark Pred

chelspeed said:


> Macauley said:
> 
> 
> 
> What has everyone done with the petrol cover? Considering getting it painted.
> 
> 
> 
> I've done this. https://www.k-electronic-shop.de/AUDI/A ... dster.html Sure it'd be cheaper to get it painted yourself but this is less hassle, buy it, swap it, job done. Helps if you speak German but I managed OK with paypal and a bit of common sense. Looks great.
Click to expand...

Why do you need to speak German - just translate the page using Google Translate :wink: Shame their TTS badges are all black - no red. Look crap IMO without the red contrast. I guess painting them and avoiding the red was just too difficult :roll:


----------



## j77drs

Macauley said:


> Here's mine, I debadged the TT part in the end as I think it looks clean. Got the black S-line badges coming soon. What has everyone done with the petrol cover? Considering getting it painted.


Where did you get the slime badges from, are they oem


----------



## Macauley

j77drs said:


> Macauley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's mine, I debadged the TT part in the end as I think it looks clean. Got the black S-line badges coming soon. What has everyone done with the petrol cover? Considering getting it painted.
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you get the slime badges from, are they oem
Click to expand...

They're not OEM but looks it, I have yet to receive them so will update you on the results


----------



## Wakey

Sorry to drag up an old thread and having read through Im needing a litle help

Can someone tell me the part number for the glass black curved badge please?

Sorry if its obvious in the thread but Im a bit unsure of the right number for the curved item

thanks in advance


----------



## j77drs

On page 1 -

Rings - Bonnet: 8V0853742BT94
Rings - Rear: 8S0853742AT94


----------



## Heath

Just remember they are different. As I said in a previous post Audi main dealer fitted them the wrong way round!!


----------



## Wakey

thanks for that


----------

